# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از الان چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟ 5 دی 97

## artun

*تاپیک قدیمیش چند روزه اپ شده ولی شرایط من برای نظر سنجی با اون تاپیک فرق میکنههم سطح درسی و هم زمان شروع به همین دلیل مجدد تاپیک زدم
لطفا بهم حمله و توهین نکنید
وضع درسی سطح صفر رو در نظر بگیرید.نه کاملا صفر.
بعد از انتخاب گزینه مورد نظرتون یه توضیحی هم بدید که چرا اون رو اتخاب کردید واگه خواستد در مورد نحوه مطالعه در ماهای باقی مونده راهنمایی کنید
تغییرات شرایط کنکور رو هم در نظر بگیرید
حداکثر تلاش در حد روزی مداوم 12 ساعت*

----------


## Ana.m

تو از الان هروز بخون استراحتات ۵.۱۰ مین باشه نه بیشتر، بخونی بعد بیای ۵ ساعت استراحت کنی از همه چیزت بزن از الان بیخوابی بکش بخون ولی تابستون همش بگیر بخواب بخدا الان سختی بکش ی عمر راحت باش چون اون چیزی ک میخوای قبول شدی هی نیا بگو میشه نمیشه رتبه چند میشه عزیزم تو هر رتبه ای ک بخوای میتونی بدست بیاری کار نشد نداره نمیخوام انگیزه بدما خدایی از الان خیلی بخونی خیلی خیلی واقعا میشه  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dayi javad

*از 10 هزار تا 500 هزار به راحتی!

زیر 10 هزار به سختی و تلاش زیاد 
زیر 5 هزار دیگ اگ دنبال این تاپیک نباشی و فقط بخونی !*

----------


## sinak2k

اگه روزی 12ساعت بخونی بعد از عید میتونی برسونی به 16 ساعت با در نظر گرفتن اینکه هیچ چی یادت نیست 5000 میشه اورد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
واقعا فکرنمیکنم برای چنین سوالی نیاز به تاپی ک زدن باشه
دوست عزیز از الان میشه رتبه 1 کنکور رو آورد یا آخرین نفر کنکور بود
بستگی به مدت درس  خوندن و هوش و گیرایی و تلاش خود شخص داره!
تلاش کنی رتبه یک هم خواهی شد ، نکنی رتبه آخر خواهی شد
لطفا به جای این سوالات جادوگرانه ، بشینید درستون رو بخوانید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saturn8

برای شدنش بدون هیچ شکی میگم میشه اما دیگه نباید آزمون وخطا کرد چون وقتش دیگه  نیست بنابراین باید روش مطالعه دروس واینکه توی کنکور چطور از اون ها سوال میاد رو اول بفهمید اینطور میفهمید چطور برای کنکور درس بخونید وبعد شروع به خوندن میکنید در واقع همون روش بازیابی وبازخوانی خیلی خیلی عالیه ومن برای همه ی درس ها ازاین روش استفاده میکنم یعنی اول یه مجموعه تست رو بزار جلوت وسعی کن ببینی طراح چه نکات مهمی مدنظرش هست بعد میری شروع به خوندن مطابق نظر طراح میکنی؛ساعت مطالعه ی شمام که عالیه فقط این ساعت رو حتما حفظ کنید واگه تونستید بعدعیدتاچهارده ساعت هم ببرینش بالا باورکنید بعد عید خیلی خیلی مهمه وهرچقدر تلاش کنید نتیجشو خواهید دید.
الان مثل نیمه ی دوم بازی فوتباله مهم نیست چند گل زدی یاخوردی مهم اینه که تمام تلاشتو بکنی تا برنده بشی باید بهترین استراتژی ونحوه ی چینش روانجام بدی.
درضمن به حرف کسایی که میان میگن نمیشه اصلا گوش نده تو رتبه ی یک که نمیخوای بشی رتبه ی زیر1500هم کافیه برای رشته های خوب فقط ناامید نشو که بزرگترین فرق بین رتبه های برتر وپشت کنکوری ها همین ناامیدیه سعی کن دلایل وعواملی که باعث ناامیدیت میشن توی یه دفتر بنویسی وجلوش برای هرکدوم یه راهکار مناسب بنویسی اینطور یه کم خیالت راحت میشه وباتمرکز بیشتری درس میخونی.

----------


## MehranWilson



----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

مشکل همه ما ادم ها اینه که به خودمون ایمان نداریم .... باور نداریم که میتونیم ...
رتبه رو خودت میتونی بهتر بگی با نگاهی به گذشته کسایی که قبول شدن....
بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره اما اگه ادم عزم بزرگی داشته باشه و بخواد قطعا تا هرچی که بخواد میتونه پیشرفت کنه....

----------


## Neo.Healer

حالا تاپیک زدی اوکی
واقعا چرا بین 500-1000 رو کلا حذف کردی؟
حالا زیر 500 نخواستیم

----------


## METTIX

زیر هزار منطقه هم میشه اورد(1 و 3 منظورمه منطقه دو هم زیر دو هزار) ولی با یه برنامه فوق سنگین و تلاش بولدوزری :Yahoo (4):  همین امروز به یه نفر توی تلگرام برنامه دادم واسه شروع از صفر ولی خب سنگینه یعنی بایدم سنگین باشه از الان با سطح پایین بخای شروع کنی و بایه برنامه سبک جلو بری کارت نمیشه

----------


## Arash.ye

> زیر هزار منطقه هم میشه اورد(1 و 3 منظورمه منطقه دو هم زیر دو هزار) ولی با یه برنامه فوق سنگین و تلاش بولدوزری همین امروز به یه نفر توی تلگرام برنامه دادم واسه شروع از صفر ولی خب سنگینه یعنی بایدم سنگین باشه از الان با سطح پایین بخای شروع کنی و بایه برنامه سبک جلو بری کارت نمیشه


رتبه برتری؟

----------


## arefyaghi

فقط تک رقمی رو شاید نشه آورد
به خودت ایمان داشته باش

----------


## Ebrahim999

موضوع اينه كسي كه تا الان نخونده احتمال ٩٩٪؜ توان ساعت درسي خيلي بالا رو نداره(مگر مواردي خاص)
منطقي بخوايم بگيم بتونه به زير ١٠٠٠٠ كشوري برسه خيلي هنر كرده

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره ولی خب شما مباحث رو اولویت بندی کنید فکرتون فقط و فقط این باشه کاملا مسلط باشید روی مباحث.
الان وظیفه هممون خوندنه و فکر کردن به نتیجه کار درستی نیس.

----------


## roz1377

یعنی چی که چه رتبه ای میشه اورد . تو خودت باید هدف گذاری کنی که من میخام این رتبه رو تو کنکور بیارم و برای رسیدن به هدفت شبانه روز تلاش بکنی . در ضمن هیچوقت خدا رو فراموش نکن  با توکل به خودش از همین الان برای رسیدن به هدفت تلاش بکن مطمئن باش که کمکت میکنه .

----------


## high-flown

> _خداییش از این تاپیکا خسته شدم_


پس خسته شدی دختردایی شفیقم.توازشهریوراینجایی ومن نمیدونستم.

----------


## Miss.Sad

> پس خسته شدی دختردایی شفیقم.


_بیا اونور ببینم فاطی_

----------


## high-flown

> _بیا اونور ببینم فاطی_


نمیخوام بیام چرااین همه وقت نگفتی؟

----------


## Saturn8

اقا بسه دیگه شرافتا چهارتا تاپیک آموزشی قرار بدید بذارید چندتا چیز یادبگیریم هی میگین از الان میشه یانمیشه که فایده ای نداره!

----------


## Mysterious

من تو این تاپیکا میام بدتر استرس میگیرم:/
یکی میگه میشه یکی میگه نمیشه پس خودت چی میگی؟
به قول مامانم آدم باهوش و با اراده اییم(البته همه مامانا همین نظرو دارن واسه بچه شون :Yahoo (1):  )
پ بیخیال اینجا 
دیره درسته ولی هنوزم باور دارم که میشه با تلاش خیلی زیاد(دقت کن خیلی زیاد نه زیاد)به هدفم برسم
اینم بدون تنها راه امید و آرامش خداست از ته قلبت بهش ایمان داشته باش ببین برات معجزه میکنه
من هنوزم رو هدفم مصمم ۶ ماه دیر واسه کنکور نیست 
دیر واسه اینه که امسال نتونستم دانشگاه برم
دوستان واسم دعا کنید سال بعد نارنجی بشم
اینم بگم واسه تک تکتون دعا کردم همیشه :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## roz1377

خداییش یه سوال برام پیش اومده اینکه  استارتر خودش تاپیک رو شروع کرده کجاس پس  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> خداییش یه سوال برام پیش اومده اینکه  استارتر خودش تاپیک رو شروع کرده کجاس پس


رفته گل بچینه

----------


## roz1377

> رفته گل بچینه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

*تاپیک به دلیل حاشیه و تغییر جهت به سمت صحبت های غیرمرتبط ، بسته شد.*
قانون 13 انجمن
*(* در صورت ارسال اسپم  ، پاسخ های نامربوط و راه حل های ناکارامد و اظهار نظر در رابطه با موضوع  نامربوط ( در موضوعات پرسش و پاسخ ) پست کاربر بدون اطلاع قبلی حذف خواهد  شد. هرگونه بحثي‌ که موجب انحراف تاپيک ها از مسير اصلي‌ خود بشود که به  نوعي برخلاف قوانين انجمن باشد در صورت تشخيص مديران، در صورت لزوم تاپيک و  يا بحث هاي اضافه حذف خواهد شد. بنابراين کاربران موظف هستند از تاپيک هاي  ارسال شده خود مراقبت کنند و از منحرف شدن آن جلوگيري کنند. در صورتي‌ که  کاربري باعث انحراف تاپيک هاي ارسالي‌ شما شد ميتوانيد لينک تاپيک را براي  مدير آن بخش ارسال نمایيد تا در صورت لزوم با آن کاربر برخورد شود.)*موفق باشید*

----------

